# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  blauwe / paarse tenen

## jessieca

hoi ik heb iedere keer blauw/paarse tenen 

niet van de kou heb geen witte gevoelloze tenen maar zijn gewoon iedere keer blauw /paarsachtig
wat kan dat zijn of wie heeft dit ook

----------


## Flogiston

Gaat het weg als je een half uur op blote voeten loopt, of als je in een warm bad ligt of een warme douche neemt?

Doe ook eens deze test: leg je ene hand plat op tafel, en druk met je andere hand redelijk hard op de nagel van een vinger van de liggende hand. Als je nu niet meer drukt, zie je dat de nagel wit is geworden doordat je het bloed hebt weggedrukt, en dat de nagel daarna weer roze wordt doordat het bloed weer terugstroomt. (Als je je nagels hebt gelakt, kun je hetzelfde doen door niet op de nagel te duwen, maar op het midden van een vingerkootje.)

Doe daarna hetzelfde, maar nu met een teen. Dus met de nagel van een teen, of anders op een kootje van een teen.

Vergelijk hoe lang het duurt voordat het bloed terugstroomt, en de nagel (of de huid) weer terugkleurt van wit naar roze. Als dat bij je tenen duidelijk langer duurt dan bij je vingers, heb je een doorbloedingsprobleem.

Zo'n doorbloedingsprobleem kan vele oorzaken hebben. Beginnende diabetes is een mogelijkheid, maar er zijn veel meer mogelijkheden. Hoe dan ook, het is reden je arts te bezoeken. Als je er namelijk op tijd bij bent kan er nog goed worden ingegrepen voordat er ernstigere verschijnselen optreden.

----------

